# محـاضــرات Stiffness إعداد الدكتور عـاطف عـراقى - بروابط متعددة



## Eng Ma7moud (20 مايو 2011)

*












محـاضــرات STIFFNESS
إعـداد الدكتور عـاطـف عـراقـى

الدروس تتكون من 16 محاضرة 
يقوم بإعدادها حاليا الدكتور عاطف
الموضوع متجدد بإستمرار بإذن الله تعالـــى 

علما بأن هذه الدروس لا ترتبط بمنهج دراسى
وإنما هى من أحد كتب الدكتور عاطف

خير ما نبدأ به تلاوات قيمة من كتاب الله تعالى

http://www.4shared.com/video/Vfx_LOFa/___online.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/nXj4Z19t/___online.html 


على بركة الله نبدأ فى المحاضرات 

**LECTURE 2
**
http://www.4shared.com/file/mAWf2IXK/Stiffness2.html

**LECTURE 3
**
http://www.4shared.com/file/qC3U7J71/stiffness3.html

**LECTURE 4

*http://www.4shared.com/file/9NYjgmI4/stiffness4.html

*LECTURE 5

http://www.4shared.com/file/8avAUEGI/Stiffness5part1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/MrNg6gRL/Stiffness5part2.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/bfkRpR0Q/Stiffness5part3.html*​*
LECTURE 7

http://www.4shared.com/video/gruXR34W/Stiffness7.html

LECTURE 8

http://www.4shared.com/file/ZzbQobNj/Stiffness8part1.html 

http://www.4shared.com/file/PaiTpP3j/Stiffness8part2.html ​
 YOU WILL FIND ALL THESE LINKS 
AND OTHER COURCES HERE

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/ZL9IhrEr/sharing.html

روابط الميديافير من اضافة المهندس خالد الازهرى

المحاضرة الثانية

http://www.mediafire.com/?53vgpzeo44aimv5

المحاضرة الثالثة

http://www.mediafire.com/?56u5h5hrmhy4r59

المحاضرة الرابعة

http://www.mediafire.com/?isn06bso3nab7vh

المحاضرة الخامسة

الجزء الاول 
http://www.mediafire.com/?4yqu7fsu707qgcb 
الجزء الثاني
http://www.mediafire.com/?g7dp8oe3fq9p36o 
الجزء الثالث
http://www.mediafire.com/?gitu4ttaatsiual 

المحاضرة السابعة

http://www.mediafire.com/?378n06545ctwh0p

المحاضرة الثامنة 

الجزء الأول

http://www.mediafire.com/?muanm5rhu5dp5l8

الجزء الثاني

http://www.mediafire.com/?5o1n6dd63bln2du


بإذن الله كل أسبوع سيتم إضافة محاضرات جديدة
أسأل الله أن يرزق الدكتور عاطف من واسع علمه 
ويبارك لنا فيه ويرزقه عنا كل خير 

أرجو الردود بالصلاة على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
والدعاء للدكتور عاطف عراقى 


​* 





​
محاضرات جديدة من رفع الاستاذ الفاضل عاطف عراقي


Eng Ma7moud قال:


> *من رفع أستاذنا الدكتور عاطـف عراقـى
> 
> *
> *Lecture 6 video
> ...


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (20 مايو 2011)

المحاضرة الأولى عبارة عن تقديم للدروس وسوف يتم عملها فى النهاية


----------



## goldlion (20 مايو 2011)

جزاه الله خير الجزاء 

اللهم ازد فى علمه ووسع فى رزقه


----------



## Mostafa100 (21 مايو 2011)

بسم الله ما شاء الله و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم


----------



## خالد الأزهري (21 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخي محمود كل دقيقة ترفعها للدكتور نستفيد منها 

نسال الله ان يتولاه بحفظه وتوفيقه
اللهم صل وسلم على نبينا محمد


----------



## ابورنيم (21 مايو 2011)

لهم ازد فى علمه ووسع فى رزقه


----------



## aeaa1511 (21 مايو 2011)

لقد درست على يد هذا العلامة
بارك الله فيه و زاده من علمة
هو بالمناسبة شخص ملهم جدا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 مايو 2011)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بعض الوقت

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (21 مايو 2011)

goldlion قال:


> جزاه الله خير الجزاء
> 
> اللهم ازد فى علمه ووسع فى رزقه





mostafa100 قال:


> بسم الله ما شاء الله و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم





خالد الأزهري قال:


> جزاك الله خير اخي محمود كل دقيقة ترفعها للدكتور نستفيد منها
> 
> نسال الله ان يتولاه بحفظه وتوفيقه
> اللهم صل وسلم على نبينا محمد



اللهم أمين 
عندما أقوم برفع دروس للدكتور عاطف أشعر إن سرعة النت بتتضاعف وربنا بيسهل عملية الرفع
ولكنى أطلب منكم الدعاء للدكتور عاطف أن يبارك الله له فى وقته
حتى يتمكن من إنهاء هذه الدروس فى أقرب وقت


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (21 مايو 2011)

ابورنيم قال:


> لهم ازد فى علمه ووسع فى رزقه


اللهم أمين



aeaa1511 قال:


> لقد درست على يد هذا العلامة
> بارك الله فيه و زاده من علمة
> هو بالمناسبة شخص ملهم جدا



لم أرى مثله فى حياتى دكتور يتقن عمله
لكن أخى لم لا تسجل مع الدكتور عاطف وتكمل رسالة ماجستير ؟؟



سنا الإسلام قال:


> تم تثبيت الموضوع بعض الوقت
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك



بارك الله فى مشرفى المنتدى وأعانكم الله على فعل الخير


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (21 مايو 2011)

بإذن الله المحاضرة الخامسة يوم الأربعاء القادم أو الخميس على أقصى تقدير


----------



## mohsheikh (21 مايو 2011)

بارك الله في الدكتور عاطف العراقي و جزاه عنا كل خير وبارك له في رزقه


----------



## marshal111 (22 مايو 2011)

ربنا يباركلنا في الدكتور عاطف فخر لمصر وللامة العربية كلها
ياريت لو ينزل طريقة force method


----------



## hassananas (22 مايو 2011)

بارك الله في الدكتور عاطف العراقي و جزاه عنا كل خير
بأنتظار محاضرات الاطارات(frames) بأذن الله


----------



## i_ahmed1987 (22 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ENG_ABDALLA_ANTER (22 مايو 2011)

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على محمد*

ممكن لو سمحت ترفع المحاضرات على الميديا فاير انا مش بعرف انزل من على الفور شيرد


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (22 مايو 2011)

mohsheikh قال:


> بارك الله في الدكتور عاطف العراقي و جزاه عنا كل خير وبارك له في رزقه





marshal111 قال:


> ربنا يباركلنا في الدكتور عاطف فخر لمصر وللامة العربية كلها
> ياريت لو ينزل طريقة force method





hassananas قال:


> بارك الله في الدكتور عاطف العراقي و جزاه عنا كل خير
> بأنتظار محاضرات الاطارات(frames) بأذن الله


*
الدكتور عاطف سيتناول شرح الــ Space Frame و Space Truss 
فى المحاضرات القادمة بإذن الله*



i_ahmed1987 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا





ENG_ABDALLA_ANTER قال:


> ممكن لو سمحت ترفع المحاضرات على الميديا فاير انا مش بعرف انزل من على الفور شيرد



*مهندس خالد الأزهرى سيقوم برفع المحاضرات على الميديافير
جزانا وإياكم الله كل خير*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (22 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حويزي (22 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## خالد الأزهري (23 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
روابط الميديافير
http://www.mediafire.com/?53vgpzeo44aimv5
http://www.mediafire.com/?56u5h5hrmhy4r59
http://www.mediafire.com/?isn06bso3nab7vh


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً وجزي الدكتور عاطف خيرا ً وجعله في ميزان حسناته وحسناتك 
وصلي الله علي سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 مايو 2011)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> روابط الميديافير
> http://www.mediafire.com/?53vgpzeo44aimv5
> http://www.mediafire.com/?56u5h5hrmhy4r59
> http://www.mediafire.com/?isn06bso3nab7vh



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركه الاولي 
جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## Eng.wsa (23 مايو 2011)

جزى الله خيرا استاذانا الفاضل الدكتور عاطف عراقي ووسع عليه في الدنيا والاخره وجزاك اخي خيرا على الافاده وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## nezarsoumaia (24 مايو 2011)

جزى الله خيرا استاذانا الفاضل الدكتور عاطف عراقي ووسع عليه و الشكر الجزيل لجهودكم الجبارة


----------



## حويزي (25 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## engineergawad (25 مايو 2011)

اللهم زده علما
واجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناته


----------



## زهير موسى (26 مايو 2011)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وشكرا الدكتور عاطف العراقى


----------



## marshal111 (26 مايو 2011)

ياتري ال frames هتنزل امتي


----------



## hassananas (26 مايو 2011)

سلام يا باش مهندس
احنا على موعدنا الخميس والا في ترحيل ... الحاجه الحلوه ما بتتعوضش واأنا عني بستنا من اسبوع التكمله


----------



## jak88 (26 مايو 2011)

thanx


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (26 مايو 2011)

hassananas قال:


> سلام يا باش مهندس
> احنا على موعدنا الخميس والا في ترحيل ... الحاجه الحلوه ما بتتعوضش واأنا عني بستنا من اسبوع التكمله



الحمد لله أمس الدكتور عاطف أعطانى المحاضرة الخامسة وجارى الرفع
ولكن حجم المحاضرة 308 ميجا بعد الضغط أصبحت 170 ميجا 
أنا بحاول عمل تقسيم للمحاضرة ورفعها ولكن النت بطىء نوعا ما 
فأرجو المعذرة على هذا التأخير


----------



## محمود الصقار (26 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

كالعاده محاضرات فوق الممتازه , أحرص على سماع كل حرف فيها, ربنا يبارك لأستاذنا الدكتور عاطف , و يبارك لك يا بشمهندس محمود 

أما بخصوص تجزيىء المحاضره فهذا أفضل لك و لمن يقوم بالتحميل

و يكون عن طريق right click على الملف ثم add to archive ثم تحت تختار فى split to volume حجم الجزء و لكن أنتبه أنه بال byte

محمود الصقار


----------



## hassananas (26 مايو 2011)

الله يفتح عليك الخير يا مهندس محمود ...حضرتك مثل الذهب بلمع وبرن من كل جوانبه
اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا .....أمين 
اللهم بارك لنا في شبابنا


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (26 مايو 2011)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> كالعاده محاضرات فوق الممتازه , أحرص على سماع كل حرف فيها, ربنا يبارك لأستاذنا الدكتور عاطف , و يبارك لك يا بشمهندس محمود
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أستاذى مهندس محمود تأخرت بضع دقائق فى كتابة هذا الرد فأول محاولة لى لتقسيم المحاضرة لم أنتبه أنه بالــ byte فكان الناتج 50 ألف ملف مضغوط موجود على الــ desk top :80::80:
فإحتاج الأمر عدة محاولات لمسح هذه الملفات

فى البداية حاولت رفع المحاضرة كاملة بعد ضغطها وكان حجمها 170 ميجا ولكن الفورشيرد على يستكمل عملية الرفع إذا حدث إنقطاع فى النت 

الحمد لله تمكنت من تقسيم المحاضرة وجارى الرفع 

أعتذر عن هذا التأخير فى الرفع


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (26 مايو 2011)

hassananas قال:


> الله يفتح عليك الخير يا مهندس محمود ...حضرتك مثل الذهب بلمع وبرن من كل جوانبه
> اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا .....أمين
> اللهم بارك لنا في شبابنا



أخى أنا لا أستحق كل هذا المدح لأن رفع المحاضرة لا يستغرق منى وقت يذكر إذا ما حدثت مقارنة بين وقت رفع المحاضرة والوقت الذى إستغرقه الدكتور عاطف فى عمل المحاضرات 
وللعلم المحاضرة الخامسة إستغرقت من الدكتور عاطف 10 أيام لعملها :15:
أما أنا فلن تستغرق منى سوى ترك الجهاز مفتوح ساعتين على أقصى تقدير


----------



## حائل نت (27 مايو 2011)

با رك الله فيكم ونصح بكمومشكورين على المجهود الطيب


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (27 مايو 2011)

*LECTURE 5

http://www.4shared.com/file/8avAUEGI/Stiffness5part1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/MrNg6gRL/Stiffness5part2.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/bfkRpR0Q/Stiffness5part3.html


*​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (27 مايو 2011)

أرجو المعذرة على تأخير وضع المحاضرة الخامسة 
رجاء من المشرف إضافتها للمشاركة الأولى


----------



## خالد الأزهري (27 مايو 2011)

eng ma7moud قال:


> أرجو المعذرة على تأخير وضع المحاضرة الخامسة
> رجاء من المشرف إضافتها للمشاركة الأولى



جزاكم الله خيرا اخي محمود وجزى الله استاذنا عاطف عراقي خير الجزاء

جاري التنزيل وروابط الميديافير ساضعها غدا ان شاء الله


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 مايو 2011)

eng ma7moud قال:


> *lecture 5
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/8avauegi/stiffness5part1.html
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 مايو 2011)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا اخي محمود وجزى الله استاذنا عاطف عراقي خير الجزاء
> 
> جاري التنزيل وروابط الميديافير ساضعها غدا ان شاء الله



في الانتظار وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Eng.wsa (27 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا لكن روابط المحاضره الخامسه في المشاركه الاولى لا يعمل منها الا الرابط الاول فقط برجاء فحص المشاركه اما الروابط في المشاركه التي في الصفحه الرابعه فهي سليمه والحمد لله وجزاكم الله خيرا وجزى الله استاذنا الدكتور عاطف عراقي عنا كل خيرا ونفعنا به دائما


----------



## Eng.wsa (27 مايو 2011)

وفي انتظار المزيد .......


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (27 مايو 2011)

eng.wsa قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا لكن روابط المحاضره الخامسه في المشاركه الاولى لا يعمل منها الا الرابط الاول فقط برجاء فحص المشاركه اما الروابط في المشاركه التي في الصفحه الرابعه فهي سليمه والحمد لله وجزاكم الله خيرا وجزى الله استاذنا الدكتور عاطف عراقي عنا كل خيرا ونفعنا به دائما



رجاء من مهندس محى تعديل روابط المحاضرة الخامسة فى المشاركة الأولى وأخذها كوبى من الصفحة الرابعة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 مايو 2011)

eng ma7moud قال:


> رجاء من مهندس محى تعديل روابط المحاضرة الخامسة فى المشاركة الأولى وأخذها كوبى من الصفحة الرابعة



تم تعديل الرابط 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## marshal111 (29 مايو 2011)

يا جماعه ياريت حد يرفعها ميديا فاير عشان التحميل مش بيكمل معايا مش عارف ليه


----------



## محمداحمد5 (29 مايو 2011)

ربنا يبارك فى الدكتورعاطف


----------



## خالد الأزهري (30 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
جاري رفع بقية الاجزاء واعتذر عن التأخير لبطء الاتصال
الجزء الاول
http://www.mediafire.com/?4yqu7fsu707qgcb
الجزء الثاني
http://www.mediafire.com/?g7dp8oe3fq9p36o


----------



## فادي فدفد (30 مايو 2011)

thank you for these lectures


----------



## خالد الأزهري (30 مايو 2011)

الجزء الثالث
http://www.mediafire.com/?gitu4ttaatsiual


----------



## marshal111 (30 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يامهندس خالد


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (31 مايو 2011)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جاري رفع بقية الاجزاء واعتذر عن التأخير لبطء الاتصال
> الجزء الاول
> http://www.mediafire.com/?4yqu7fsu707qgcb
> ...





خالد الأزهري قال:


> الجزء الثالث
> http://www.mediafire.com/?gitu4ttaatsiual



بارك الله فيك مهندس خالد
رجاء من المشرف إضافة الروابط للمشاركة الأولى


----------



## mugahed_amran (31 مايو 2011)

Thanks For Your Co-operation


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (31 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اليوم كان أخر أيام إمتحانات الشفوى فى الكلية 
وكان عندى مناقشة بحث فى الديناميكس مع الدكتور عاطف
وطلبت منوا المحاضرة السادسة فأجابنى بأنها لم تنتهى بعد 
وأخبرنى بأن المحاضرات المتبقية والبالغ عددها تقريبا 12 محاضرة 
سينتهى منها مع نهاية إمتحانات الفاينال أى بعد ثلاثة أسابيع
وللأسف أنا لن ارى الدكتور عاطف إلا فى أخر يوم فى إمتحانات الفاينال
والتى ستبدأ السبت القادم
فأرجو المعذرة لأننى لا أملك محاضرات جديدة فى فترة الإمتحانات
بإذن الله بعد نهاية الإمتحانات سيتم رفع باقى المحاضرات كاملة 
أرجو الدعاء لى بالتوفيق فى الفاينال
​


----------



## hassananas (31 مايو 2011)

بالتوفيق اخي الكريم ...ارجوا لك كل الخير والتقدم ولكل زملائنا الكرام


----------



## onelove2 (2 يونيو 2011)

يا اخوان الغرب شايفينا زي كيكة و بتقاسمونا ، وسوق لبضاعتهم ،هما يفتحو مصانع ويعمل شعبهم و احنا قاعدين بدون شغل وبنشتري منهم!و حكامنا الضالمين بخضو رشاوي عشان يسهلو الاستثمارات الاجنبيه، يعني بشتغل منا الف و بمصو مصاري الشعب!ولا تفكرو انو امريكا بدها سلام لانو بعديها رح تنتسا امريكة وصعب تلاقي لنفسها دعاية بلعالم ورح تنكسر اقتصاديا وصار كل واحد بدو ينشهر عالميا بدخل فينا !!!نعم للمقاطعة الغرب و نعم لتصنيع و التصدير!!!ولا للمرتشين و المحبطين


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 يونيو 2011)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جاري رفع بقية الاجزاء واعتذر عن التأخير لبطء الاتصال
> الجزء الاول
> http://www.mediafire.com/?4yqu7fsu707qgcb
> ...





خالد الأزهري قال:


> الجزء الثالث
> http://www.mediafire.com/?gitu4ttaatsiual



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## beginner engineer (3 يونيو 2011)

thank you man


----------



## Eng.wsa (4 يونيو 2011)

في انتظار المحاضره السادسه


----------



## eng_elsabbagh (5 يونيو 2011)

*طلب للدكتور عاطف العراقى*

*نتمنى من الدكتور عاطف العراقى أنة يقوم بعمل شروحات أكثر حديثة ليس للبرامج الهندسية و لكن مواد الهندسة المدنية ذى تحليل المنشئات 1 و 2 
لأن أنا أرى أن شروحات تحليل المنشئات 3 كان مفيد جدا جدا ...... 
و جزاكم الله خير
*


----------



## محمد محمد المرسى (6 يونيو 2011)

اللهم ارزقه من حيث لا يحتسب


----------



## محمد محمد المرسى (6 يونيو 2011)

وصلى اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اهله وصحبه اجمعين


----------



## redafetouh (6 يونيو 2011)

thanks for share but why not sharing your files to add my account directly ,regards and i will waiting your respond, i will add you in my 4shared account to contact with me ,please where the lecture number 1..........


----------



## مصطفى صلاح الصاوى (7 يونيو 2011)

الدكتور عاطف العراقى اعرفة معرفة شخصية
فهو من نوابغ هندسة الزقازيق
شروحاتة دائما تفكرنى بايام محاضراتة الجميلة
شكرا للاخ الذى رفع لنا هذا الكنز الكبير


----------



## Ahmednoor85 (8 يونيو 2011)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد محمد المرسى (9 يونيو 2011)

فين يا جماعه المحاضرات الجديده


----------



## Eng.wsa (9 يونيو 2011)

في انتظار المحاضره السادسه...........


----------



## samyelngar (9 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم يا رب


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 يونيو 2011)

تم رفع التثبيت عن الموضوع لاتاحة الفرصة لتثبيت آخر غيره
على أن يتم اعادة تثبيته حين معاودة نشاطه مرة أخرى ان شاء الله

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## teo_is_me (10 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## Jamal (25 يونيو 2011)

thanx


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (28 يونيو 2011)

*LECTURE 7

http://www.4shared.com/video/gruXR34W/Stiffness7.html


*​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (28 يونيو 2011)

*LECTURE 8

http://www.4shared.com/file/ZzbQobNj/Stiffness8part1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/PaiTpP3j/Stiffness8part2.html

*​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (28 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تم إضافة المحاضرة السابعة والثامنة 
أما المحاضرة السادسة فلم ينتهى منها الدكتور عاطف لأنها تحتاج مزيد من الوقت
وهى محاضرة مستقلة عن الذى يليها وهى بعنوان space frame


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (28 يونيو 2011)

أرجو من المشرف إضافة هذه الروابط للمشاركة الأولى


----------



## ر.م علي (28 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ما قصرت وا


----------



## hassananas (29 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم
بتهيألي ان المحاضرات مكرره 7 , 8 عن محاضره رقم 3....لاحظ جميعها رقم 3
ارجوا ان تصححوني


----------



## galal980 (29 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
وجزا الدكتور عاطف عنا كل الخير


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (29 يونيو 2011)

*LECTURE 7*


http://www.4shared.com/video/gruXR34W/Stiffness7.html


*LECTURE 8*


*http://www.4shared.com/file/ZzbQobNj/Stiffness8part1.html*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/PaiTpP3j/Stiffness8part2.html*
​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (29 يونيو 2011)

hassananas قال:


> شكرا اخي الكريم
> بتهيألي ان المحاضرات مكرره 7 , 8 عن محاضره رقم 3....لاحظ جميعها رقم 3
> ارجوا ان تصححوني



تم إضافة الروابط الصحيحة جزاك الله كل خير
رجاء من المشرف التعديل وإضافة الروابط الصحيحة


----------



## خالد الأزهري (29 يونيو 2011)

الحمد لله على السلام أخي محمود
رابط الميديافير للمحاضرة السابعة
http://www.mediafire.com/?378n06545ctwh0p


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 يونيو 2011)

eng ma7moud قال:


> *lecture 7*
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/video/gruxr34w/stiffness7.html
> ...





خالد الأزهري قال:


> الحمد لله على السلام أخي محمود
> رابط الميديافير للمحاضرة السابعة
> http://www.mediafire.com/?378n06545ctwh0p



تمت اضافة الروابط الى المشاركة الاولى للموضوع
كما تم اعادة تثبيت الموضوع بعضا من الوقت لعودة النشاط به مرة اخرى

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد الأزهري (29 يونيو 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> تمت اضافة الروابط الى المشاركة الاولى للموضوع
> كما تم اعادة تثبيت الموضوع بعضا من الوقت لعودة النشاط به مرة اخرى
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك



جزاكم الله خير على المتابعة

المحاضرة الثامنة 
الجزء الأول
http://www.mediafire.com/?muanm5rhu5dp5l8

جار رفع الجزء الثاني


----------



## خالد الأزهري (29 يونيو 2011)

المحاضرة الثامنة 
الجزء الثاني
http://www.mediafire.com/?5o1n6dd63bln2du


----------



## HISHAM" (30 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم

أرجو من الأخوة الكرام التأكد من رابط المحاضرة السابعة لأنه عندما يصل لمرحلة ال download يعطي رسالة بأن

الصفحة غير متوفرة.

شكرا


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (30 يونيو 2011)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> الحمد لله على السلام أخي محمود
> رابط الميديافير للمحاضرة السابعة
> http://www.mediafire.com/?378n06545ctwh0p





خالد الأزهري قال:


> جزاكم الله خير على المتابعة
> 
> المحاضرة الثامنة
> الجزء الأول
> ...





خالد الأزهري قال:


> المحاضرة الثامنة
> الجزء الثاني
> http://www.mediafire.com/?5o1n6dd63bln2du




بارك الله فيك مهندس خالد


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (30 يونيو 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> تمت اضافة الروابط الى المشاركة الاولى للموضوع
> كما تم اعادة تثبيت الموضوع بعضا من الوقت لعودة النشاط به مرة اخرى
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك



جزاكم الله كل خير وأعانكم الله على فعل الخير للمنتدى


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (30 يونيو 2011)

hisham" قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أرجو من الأخوة الكرام التأكد من رابط المحاضرة السابعة لأنه عندما يصل لمرحلة ال download يعطي رسالة بأن
> 
> ...



أخى مهندس هشام أنا حملت المحاضرة السابعة ولم تحدث أى مشكلة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 يونيو 2011)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> جزاكم الله خير على المتابعة
> 
> المحاضرة الثامنة
> الجزء الأول
> ...





خالد الأزهري قال:


> المحاضرة الثامنة
> الجزء الثاني
> http://www.mediafire.com/?5o1n6dd63bln2du



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## myada1 (1 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## احمد سكولز (1 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وبلا شك فانه لدكتور رائع ومحترم وشرح قيم جدا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 يوليو 2011)

المحاضرة رقم 6 غير موجودة برجاء الافادة هل خطا في الترقيم ام جاري رفعها ؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (1 يوليو 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> المحاضرة رقم 6 غير موجودة برجاء الافادة هل خطا في الترقيم ام جاري رفعها ؟
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



المحاضرة السادسة قيد الاعداد


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تم إضافة المحاضرة السابعة والثامنة
> أما المحاضرة السادسة فلم ينتهى منها الدكتور عاطف لأنها تحتاج مزيد من الوقت
> وهى محاضرة مستقلة عن الذى يليها وهى بعنوان space frame


----------



## ept (2 يوليو 2011)

اللهم صلي وبارك علي سيدنا محمد 
جزي الله د/عاطف خيرا وبارك له في علمه ووقته


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 يوليو 2011)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> المحاضرة السادسة قيد الاعداد



مشكور يا اخ خالد علي الاهتمام


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (2 يوليو 2011)

إن شاء الله كل أسبوع بكلم الدكتور عاطف وبرفع أى محاضرات جديدة


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (3 يوليو 2011)

الله يباركلما فى دكتوىنا الحبيب


----------



## محمود مدكور (3 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يكرمك يابشمهندس محمود 
بس ياريت ترفع كورس الساب للمهندس محمد صلاح 
او ياريت تقابلنى فى الكليه لو بتزل اليومين دول 
وتجيبهملى على فلاشه


----------



## الورده الصغيره (5 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## dr.nawar (8 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر يابشمهندس 
شغل ممتاز


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (9 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا لسى مكلم الدكتور عاطف والدكتور شغال فى المحاضرات 
وبيطلب الدعاء ليه بالتوفيق للإنتهاء من عمل المحاضرات​


----------



## ابودال (13 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير وفي الدكتور عاطف العراقي وندعوالله له ولكم التوفيق وفي انتظار المحاضرة السادسة


----------



## فحطان (19 يوليو 2011)

احسنت بارك الله فيك موفق


----------



## WS123 (20 يوليو 2011)

محاضرات الدكتور عاطف ذات فائدة علمية عظيمة. باراك الله في علمه وزاده كثيرا جزاء ماعلمنا. لي طلب واحد لإتمام الفائدة وهو تحميل البوربوينت. و شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (22 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا كلمت الدكتور عاطف يوم الثلاثاء والدكتور شغال فى المحاضرات 
وبيطلب الدعاء ليه بالتوفيق للإنتهاء من عمل المحاضرات
*


----------



## jassim78 (22 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمود مدكور (22 يوليو 2011)

ايه يابشمهندس محمود فين شرح الساب للمهندس محمد صلاح


----------



## مامو (23 يوليو 2011)

اللهم بارك له في اهله ومالة وصحته ووسع له في رزقة وارزقة الجنة


----------



## بلال بااشا (25 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم .............شكرا لكم على المحاضرات لكن هل يوجد محاضرة سادسة ام لا


----------



## بلال بااشا (25 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم .............شكرا لكم على المحاضرات لكن هل يوجد محاضرة سادسة ام لا


----------



## mohammedmossad (25 يوليو 2011)

جزى الله من قام باعداد هذا العمل وشارك فى نشره ونفعهم به ونفعنا به


----------



## civil-engineer (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 

اللهم بارك للدكتور عاطف في علمه وزاده علما وثبته علي طريق الحق


----------



## AMMAK (28 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 يوليو 2011)

*تم رفع التثبيت عن الموضوع لاتاحة الفرصة لتثبيت موضوع آخر غيره

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## م/حسام الدين (2 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ياشباب 
وبارك الله فى دكتورنا الحبيب الدكتور عاطف العراقى 
فوالله إنى لأحبه فى الله
وكل عام وأنتم والمسلمين جميعا بخير


----------



## aymanallam (2 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## amrhagry (27 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الساهى4 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فى الدكتور عاطف


----------



## mido_ahmad_fathi (24 أكتوبر 2011)

اللهم صلى وبارك على سيدنا محمد امام المرسلين وقدوتنا الى يوم الدين اتقدم بخالص الشكر الى الدكتور عاطف العراقى على مجهوداته الرائعه .متنيا له دوام التوفيق واسال الله العظيم ان يديم عليه الصحه والعافيه


----------



## hosammarawan (3 ديسمبر 2011)

يا جماعه ممكن محاضرات عن sway لحساب deflection on beam &frames


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (3 ديسمبر 2011)

الدكتور عاطف شغال دلوقتى فى عمل كل محاضرات الاستركتشر لجميع الفرق 

المناهج اتغيرت حاليا وسيتم اضافة جزء خاص بالكبارى للفرقة الرابعة إبتداءا من العام القادم بإذن الله


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (14 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيه ويحفظه يارب


----------



## mustafa20099 (17 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا ورزقك الذريه الصالحه وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يابش مهندس


----------



## bboumediene (21 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## civil love (21 فبراير 2012)

_بارك الله بك وزادك علما_


----------



## محمددهب (22 فبراير 2012)

عجزت عن كتابة كلمات الشكر لانها تعجز ان تبلغ مدي شكرا 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Eng. Firas (8 مارس 2012)

*A very high appreciation and sincere thanks for this amazing work*

*Awaiting the new lectures; including no. 06*

*Thanks in advance
*​


----------



## ragaavip (24 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور عاطف ويا مهندس محمود
والله انا نحبكم في الله
زادكم الله علما وتوفيقا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ماسبيرو (25 مارس 2012)

يا جماعة فين باقى المحاضرات وشكرا للدكتور عاطف يا رب بارك فيه وفى علمه


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (26 مارس 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (19 أغسطس 2012)

*من رفع أستاذنا الدكتور عاطـف عراقـى

*
*Lecture 6 video
*
Stiffness6.wmv - 4shared.com - file sharing - download movie file*

lecture 6 powerpoint*

Stiffness6.ppt - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


* lecture 12 powerpoint*

Stiffness12.ppt - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


* lecture 12 video*

Stiffness12.wmv - 4shared.com - file sharing - download movie file​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (19 أغسطس 2012)

Eng Ma7moud قال:


> *من رفع أستاذنا الدكتور عاطـف عراقـى
> 
> *
> *Lecture 6 video
> ...



تمت الاضافة مع اطيب التهاني بالعيد لاستاذنا الدكتور عاطف عراقي تقبل الله منا ومنه وجزاه خير الجزاء على مجهوداته القيمة


----------



## pinar (20 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا .....جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## beshoy111 (1 فبراير 2013)

thxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ayelamayem77 (4 فبراير 2013)

*بارك الله فيكم 

المحاضره الثامنه علي الmediafire الجزء الاول و الثالث لا يعمل أرجو الرفع مره أخري

*


----------



## طارق الفقي (4 فبراير 2013)

thxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mido2011664 (4 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا و نفع بك وبارك لك و فيك و اسكنك الفردوس مع خير الانام


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (4 فبراير 2013)

اعانكم الله علي فعل الخير


----------



## taiscer (4 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (8 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## taiscer (10 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## wasefomari (10 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجمعنا واياكم في الفردوس الاعلى وجزى عنا وعنكم الدكتور عاطف العراقي لما يقدم ويسهم في هذا المنتدى الطيب


----------



## kiloNewton (27 أبريل 2013)

thanks


----------



## م / خالد البنا (16 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل الخير ^_^

هل المحاضرات 9 و 10 و 11 موجودين ؟؟


----------



## khaled farrag (16 مايو 2013)

حبيبي في الله استاذي د/ عاطف هذا ليس بغريب عليك منذ ان كنت معيدا ارجوا من الله ان يجعل ذلك في ميزان اعمالك يوم القاميه وينفع الله بك
م خالد فراج هندسة الزقازيق97


----------



## محمود الصقار (16 مايو 2013)

م / خالد البنا قال:


> جزاكم الله كل الخير ^_^
> 
> هل المحاضرات 9 و 10 و 11 موجودين ؟؟




أخوانى الأعزاء وجت على اليوتيوب محاضرتين للدكتور عاطف 
المحاضرة التاسعة و العاشرة


التاسعة
Stiffness9 - د/عاطف العراقى - YouTube

العاشرة

Stiffness10 - د/عاطف العراقى - YouTube


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (31 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> أخوانى الأعزاء وجت على اليوتيوب محاضرتين للدكتور عاطف
> المحاضرة التاسعة و العاشرة
> 
> 
> ...



*
*
*LECTURE** 6 video
*

Stiffness6.wmv - 4shared.com - file sharing - download movie file



*LECTURE** 6 powerpoint
*

Stiffness6.ppt - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download



*LECTURE 12 powerpoint*


Stiffness12.ppt - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download



* LECTURE 12 video*


Stiffness12.wmv - 4shared.com - file sharing - download movie file


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (15 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله في استاذنا د. عاطف العراقي

اللهم بارك لة في مالة واهلة وارزقة عمالا صالحا ترضاة, واسكنة فسيح جنات وبارك لة في علمة وعملة


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (15 يونيو 2013)

LECTURE 8

Stiffness 8 uploaded by mohamed atiya - YouTube


----------



## markedmark (15 يونيو 2013)

ممكن رابط للمحاضره رقم 11 بعد ا1ن حضراتكم ؟؟


----------



## markedmark (15 يونيو 2013)

مقدما


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (23 يونيو 2013)

نظام الجامعة الإلكتروني

13 & 14 stiffness

تحليل إنشاءات 3
13(Grid) محاضرة الشبكة عرض
13(Grid) محاضرة الشبكة فيديو
14(Advanced Topics) محاضرة موضوعات متقدمة عرض
14(Advanced Topics) محاضرة موضوعات متقدمة فيديو


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (28 يونيو 2013)

ممكن رفع المحاظرات 9و10و11 على روابط تدعم الاستكمال جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nour_eng_22 (29 أغسطس 2013)

المحاضرات مفروض 16 محاضرة .. ممكن باقى المحاضرات (11 ,13,14,15,16)


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (3 يناير 2014)

:56: جزاكم الله كل خير ونفع الله بنا وبكم:56:​


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (22 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أرجو من الإداره الموقره إضافة هذه الروابط للمشاركه الأولى 
حيث روابط المحاضرتين التاسعه والعاشره غير موجودين

​


محمود الصقار قال:


> أخوانى الأعزاء وجت على اليوتيوب محاضرتين للدكتور عاطف
> المحاضرة التاسعة و العاشرة
> 
> 
> ...



أسأل الله العلى العظيم أن يجزيكم عنا كل خير​


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (22 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
:82: إلى الأن المحاضرات المفقوده 11 و 15 و 16:82:
لو ممكن رفعهم وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير ونفع الله بنا وبكم​


----------



## naeem krayem (14 يوليو 2014)

الف شكر وامتنان لجهودكم
لم ارى المحاضرة الاولى والحادية عشرة في محاضرات الـ stiffness
ارجو منكم اضافتها ان امكن


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (9 ديسمبر 2014)

رائع


----------

